
Reports: Uber driver behind killing spree in Kalamazoo - QUFB
http://www.freep.com/story/news/local/michigan/2016/02/21/kalamazoo-shootings/80697940/
======
JoeAltmaier
Hm. The 'Uber' angle is apparently irrelevant to the storey? He's also an
insurance broker. Why not say "Insurance salesman goes on killing spree"?

~~~
paulmd
He was actually picking up and dropping off fares in between his shootings.

[http://www.clickondetroit.com/news/multiple-people-killed-
in...](http://www.clickondetroit.com/news/multiple-people-killed-in-random-
shootings-in-kalamazoo)

~~~
JoeAltmaier
That's speculation, right?

~~~
ZoeZoeBee
A girl – whose name is not being used by the Free Press -- on Saturday posted
on Facebook at 5:33 p.m. that her boyfriend was picked up by an Uber driver
named Jason who was driving erratically, blowing through a stop sigh and
sideswiping another car. That post came up just about a half hour before the
killing spree started.

She posted a photo of the man, who matches the police mug shot of Dalton, and
said he was driving a Chevrolet Equinox SUV. Kalamazoo Gazette photos later
show police searching an Equinox.

[http://www.freep.com/story/news/local/michigan/2016/02/21/ka...](http://www.freep.com/story/news/local/michigan/2016/02/21/kalamazoo-
shootings/80697940/)

~~~
JoeAltmaier
...and when did he last sell Insurance? Why is this relevant? Because 'some
girl' scooped the press?

------
Gys
Maybe he was also an Airbnb host ? Using an iPhone ? Saving money for a Tesla
? ;-)

~~~
paulddraper
Insurance salesman...for Zenefits.

------
dreamdu5t
The uber smear campaign is relentless... Driving a car doesn't cause you to
sexually assault people and go on murder sprees. Enough with this childish
drivel

